

The right e-commerce tools for the job - millioncents
http://multifaceted.io/2014/the-right-e-commerce-tools-for-the-job/

======
AJ72
It's great to see more adoption of the open source Spree Ecommerce platform.
Ultimately its open source platforms like Spree with all the community commits
that will win out when it comes to platforms of choice. Elevating more
examples of adoption is great

